# CPT Code for Interpreter



## Moatman (Oct 14, 2010)

One of my providers has asked me to find a CPT code for an interpreter. He has had patients that need an interpreter due to language barriers and patients who use sign language. He states it takes longer to see these patients. Is there such a code?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 14, 2010)

This is from a very good AMA article. Here's the link. Hope this is what you are looking for. 
http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phys...rpreters.shtml

"The health care professional or facility responsible for the care must pay for the cost of an interpreter. Health care professionals or facilities cannot impose a surcharge on an individual with a disability directly or indirectly to offset the cost of the interpreter. The cost of the interpreter should be treated as part of overhead expenses for accounting and tax purposes. Tax relief is available for expenditures made toward interpreters. The Internal Revenue Service may allow a credit of up to 50% of cumulative eligible access expenditures made within the taxable year that exceed $250 but do not exceed $10,250. This tax credit may be applied to reasonable and necessary business expenditures made in compliance with ADA standards in order to provide qualified interpreters or other accessible tools for individuals with hearing impairments." 


So....there is no code, you have to consider it part of the cost of doing business, and you may not bill the patient.  Good luck!  Pam


----------



## sallywilkins (Sep 30, 2014)

*interpreter services.*

According to HCPCS, T1013 is for sign language or oral interpretive services per 15 minutes. It is not payable by Medicaid, Medicare or from what I can see Blue Cross of Michigan.
We use it for tracking purposes, but do not charge the patient.


----------

